# Gas Remote Thermostat



## mittshel (Feb 17, 2009)

We have a Mendota Gas Direct Vent Fireplace with remote thermostat.  The remote is a Travis and occasionally is not sending a signal.  We have plugged it into a different power source and it does the same thing.  Should this remote only have lasted four years and if we need to replace it, what brand is recommended.  I hope someone can give me some help and I will appreciate it.  Betsy.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.skytechsystem.com/thermo.asp?pi=275

These are probably the best remotes out there for gas stoves/fireplaces...
AC not required...


----------



## trafick (Feb 17, 2009)

I have the Skytech 3301p on my Jotul Allagash and would recommend this remote to anyone.  Search and you will find lot's on ths subject.


----------



## TPC101 (Feb 17, 2009)

Agree 100% with DAKSY...Skytech is the best on the market. I have a 5301 Touch Screen Thermostat that I upgraded to in '08 and it works flawlessly on my Gas FP.


----------



## R&D Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd also agree with DAKSY.  Skytech makes a great remote, far better than what I'm guessing is actually an Acumen remote that you are currently using (check the label on the back of the remote).  I'm not familiar with all of Skytech's products, but all that I've evaluated have had what I'll refer to as positive communication.  Meaning that the transmitter sends signals every 15 minutes to confirm what setting the fireplace should be running at.  

This is a BIG saver when you leave for the day or weekend with the fireplace in thermostat mode.  With most remotes, if the fireplace misses the single "turn - off" signal then the fireplace will run until you get home and find the fireplace never turned off.


----------

